

The Night Watch - moyix
https://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thenightwatch.pdf

======
acemtp
Only 12 points? Really? Come on, it just so much fun!

------
jmspring
Such a fun read.

------
jonmarkgo
Seriously, this is the best.

